# Yahoo- Napo Pharmaceuticals Receives Cornerstone Investment for Crofelemer Access Program (Business Wire via Yahoo! Finance)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

SOUTH SAN FRANCISCO, Calif.----Napo Pharmaceuticals, Inc., of South San Francisco, California, whose novel anti-diarrheal compound crofelemer is currently in late-stage clinical development has received an initial cornerstone investment in a wholly owned subsidiary, Crofelemer Access Program Global LLC, from Asset Management Company, a pioneer healthcare venture capital firm in Palo Alto, ...View the full article


----------

